# Massachusetts Beekeeper's Association Annual Field Day



## deknow

ramona and i will be there...giving some talks on treatment free beekeeping, selling/signing books, and will have fliers and information about our conference 

deknow


----------



## jeff123fish

Who else is going this weekend?


----------



## sqkcrk

I tried the map, but couldn't bring it up. Probably my computer or lack of skills. Where is S. Deerfield? What part of the state? What is it near?


----------



## Jim 134

In MA.(near Springfinld MA.) at the Jct of I90 and I91 about 25 mi N.exit 25 on I90 is 116 RT. (go E) DO NOT cross the Conn. River river is about 
(50 yd) be for the Conn. River is River Rd. (go N.about 1mi UMass Agronomy Farm)


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## sqkcrk

Now yer gonna make me get out my Atlas ain't ya? Isn't there a town or city that I would recognize near there?

Well, I guess not. It's one of those "You can't get there from here." sorts of places. And I see, that you meant I-90, where my poor eyes read 190. I had a heck of a time trying to find 191. Thanks.

How long do you suppose it would take to drive to Albany, NY from S. Deerfield? It's about 4 hrs drive from where I live to Albany.

For those out of staters, like me, South Deerfield is north of Northampton, MA and south of Greenfield,MA, more or less equidistant.

I love New England. The original folks loved the name of where they were from so much that when they moved a little ways down the road they took the name w/ them. I am not surprised to see Deerfield, East Deerfield, West Deerfield and South Deerfield. But what, no North Deerfield or Deerfield Center?

Shelburne Museum is not too far from there, by road, and is worth seeing too.


----------



## Michael Palmer

jeff123fish said:


> Who else is going this weekend?


Scheduling bee meetings in the middle of summer???


----------



## Jim 134

South Deerfield, MA is N. of Springfinld MA. about 30 mi

BEE HAPPY JIM 134


----------



## deknow

mark, if you are coming, we should hang out a bit (good bbq nearby). let me know.

deknow


----------



## deknow

Michael Palmer said:


> Scheduling bee meetings in the middle of summer???


yeah...we are missing a market that day 

deknow


----------



## sqkcrk

Too bad I didn't plan on this earlier. I'm going to a Bluegrass Festival that is only 20 miles from here, if that far.

Hey Mike,
Wanna go hear some music? Take a day off for a change?  Just kidding. You go skiing on your days off. That's what winters are for.

Sorry deknow. We'll have to have bbq some other time some other where.


----------



## Jim 134

sqkcrk said:


> How long do you suppose it would take to drive to Albany, NY from S. Deerfield? It's about 4 hrs drive from where I live to Albany.


It is about 100 mi may be 2 Hrs. Albany, NY to S. Deerfield MA.


BEE HAPY Jim 134


----------



## deknow

sqkcrk said:


> Hey Mike,
> Wanna go hear some music? Take a day off for a change?


i think mike likes that other kind of bluegrass....where the fiddle players hold their instruments under their chins for some strange reason:lookout:

deknow


----------



## jeff123fish

good chatting with you today Dean I'll be sure to drop that book in the mail monday lol


----------



## Michael Palmer

deknow said:


> i think mike likes that other kind of bluegrass....where the fiddle players hold their instruments under their chins for some strange reason:lookout:
> 
> deknow


Listen to Andrew Manze play Handel's violin sonatas...you'll know why. 

Too bad I couldn't make the show. Grafting day today don't ya know. Catch queens tomorrow, cells out Monday. Make nucs Tuesday, graft Wednesday, catch queens Thursday, cells out Friday, make nucs Saturday, graft Sunday....and so on, and so on....


----------

